# Bomb blast to happen @ kerala



## hsr (Jul 27, 2008)

Now, through the channel indiavision, a local one, i head the news of a mystery caller identified as mujahiddin warning about a bobm blast in kerala @ kochi city @ 7pm..... 9 mins to go and the caller repeatedly says kochi. he also says he's from pakistan... here's his number that can't be traced....
*+0-9-1-1-1-8-8-0-9* no further info avail....


----------



## Maverick340 (Jul 27, 2008)

WHAT ?? Please someone confirm this ...


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

Someone taking advantage of the situation to gain some publicity I think!


----------



## hellgate (Jul 27, 2008)

seems to be a prank call.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 27, 2008)

Its just some wannabe punk trying to cash in on the mass hysteria..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 27, 2008)

I got messages on my mobile... like chennai city is gonna be targeted next, and the terrorists are following "back = bangalore ahmedabad chennai kolkata"

creative thinking or creative killing?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jul 27, 2008)

I seriously pray that its a prank call.


----------



## hellgate (Jul 27, 2008)

@dheeraj_kumar  who sent u those msgs?


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 27, 2008)

most likely it wont happen,but  police hav confirmed that its the same person who called media just before Ahmadabad blast.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 27, 2008)

They dun even spares Kerala!!!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 27, 2008)

@hellgate

Dunno, some number, not in my friends list.

I got a new update, though. This is supposed to be from chennai city police. No number is present, just the sender name called INFO. It reads - 

"Message from Chennai Police. Please don't believe rumours; Police has taken all necessary precautions for public safety; Persons emanating or forwarding rumours will be arrested"

Good work, Police department!


----------



## windchimes (Jul 27, 2008)

So far it looks as a hoax..but heard a piece of news that Police
found a strange thing in Cannanore with two wires attached.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 27, 2008)

Cannanore is notorious for violence...now bombs too!!!!!


----------



## windchimes (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah..may be this one would be remains of some old local issue. 

This is really sad when the whole country needs to surrender 
infront of some vicious dirty minds. How can we stop this?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 27, 2008)

***************************************
**************
********
***************
[edited]
lol


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> edited



Now........now...........don't start it again.........
u know d consequences.....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 28, 2008)

mmnn, k
@rhitwick
plz edit ur quote....
one of my frend prakash is already been banned


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 28, 2008)

@rhitwick.  he is not entirely wrong, buddy. The only thing in indian ppl is tht they go too far to maintain peace. even if they get slapped again and again.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> @rhitwick.  he is not entirely wrong, buddy. The only thing in indian ppl is tht they go too far to maintain peace. even if they get slapped again and again.



buddy....u may b wrong ...........u may b right........but u don't have any proof.............so..........


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 28, 2008)

y do we need proof? we ve been seing this for years na?


----------



## windchimes (Jul 28, 2008)

oh..what happened here..?? I missed it...


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2008)

I quit.................I don't want to fight over this ..................


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 28, 2008)

windchimes said:


> oh..what happened here..?? I missed it...



yup, sure
thank, we missed a bomb


----------



## windchimes (Jul 28, 2008)

whatever.. 
kerala seems to be ok tonight. Pray Ahmedabad and Bangalore return to normal asap


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 28, 2008)

yup, i was bit worried bout my cochi frens who have returned home for sat-sun.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 28, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> I quit.................I don't want to fight over this ..................



i m not sayin u r wrong or something like tht... but it is very true that we indians are very silent when it comes to fighting some evil. sometimes being too patient and calm can cost blood... and we are losing it day by day. They can just fight in the Loksabha but not with terrorism. This is the thing that is biting me. and it is not tht they cannot take drastic steps... They can but they dont want to pull their lazy a$$ ... Wat's the consequence?? Innocent ppl are losing lives. I m from guj and one of my friends' relative got hospitalised in this chaos..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 28, 2008)

++1
buy, y arent we learing from this...
we are loosing lives out there. be in in Kerala, or Ahemedabad...we are losing Indians


----------



## windchimes (Jul 28, 2008)

well.. i was rambling my thoughts in chit chat with a poll option..You all can have a look there.



jal_desai said:


> but it is very true that we indians are very silent when it comes to fighting some evil.



Very much true. Remember when our Plane was hijacked to Afghanistan. If it was a US
plane the whole Afghan would have turned ashes (which they later did). But we kept
waiting and waiting and then thought of freeing some terrorists to get our people back

Anyway that kind of a violence isnt an option. But we need to fight terror
with a policy that would free politics from it


----------



## windchimes (Jul 28, 2008)

Recently a Pakistani was caught from Kerala according to news reports who was assumed to have some terror links.

Interestingly, heard there is a place called "Karachi Mukku" (Karachi Corner) in Malappuram district


----------



## swordfish (Jul 28, 2008)

windchimes said:


> well.. i was rambling my thoughts in chit chat with a poll option..You all can have a look there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
agreed man.. 
I also remember the antoby incidence by israel..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 28, 2008)

what Israel did was commendable..


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 28, 2008)

^^ u mean *condemnable* right


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 28, 2008)

What the hell. If this is a prank call I hope the jokers rear get whooped. I think I recall some moron who did the same from an Internet cafe and sent an email to someone or something of the sort and got arrested for it.


----------



## hsr (Jul 28, 2008)

Hoax confirmed


----------

